# Nissan Elgrand 2010- Can this car be used for Uber .



## Mactheknife (Feb 15, 2020)

Uber have advised that the Elgrand does “ not meet Uber’s vehicle safety standard”.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Mactheknife said:


> Uber have advised that the Elgrand does " not meet Uber's vehicle safety standard".


Why ask here if Uber already told you...?


----------



## Kareem213 (Jun 2, 2017)

Probably because ANCAP safety ratings as most of old people mover or MVP have less than 5* stars rating


----------

